
Vim plugins and config walkthrough - notinventedhear
https://boddy.im/vim-dev-env.html
======
PuffinBlue
I really want to use/like Vim. Sounds like I'm going to say it not great, but
actually this might be a call for help...

I have used Vim for a couple years I think, maybe more now and learned enough
to write my own vimrc file from scratch, understanding all the parts I'm
adding, what they do and why and sync it via version control etc etc.

I use it on every server I administer/whenever I use the terminal.

I've added many of the plugins mentioned here, they're great.

But I just can't get around the visual layout and moving throughout a
project/codebase. Maybe it's my brain, but I highly value visual
representation of the open files I'm working on.

Something like Sublime Text with the open tabs visible is just key for me. I
can replicate the sidebar with NERDTree which is OK (still a bit annoying
navigating it but whatever) but how can I do the same regarding tabs. Alright
buffers, you know what I mean. I want to see a visual representation of the
files I've got open, not through CtrlP or a key combo, but on screen like in
Sublime Text.

Can it be done?

~~~
no_protocol
There are many ways, depending on what you specifically need.

For the most basic command that will probably work immediately, just start up
vim with multiple files like so:

    
    
        vim -p file1 file2
    

This will open file1 and file2 in separate vim tabs.

But vim tabs may not behave the way you would expect them to coming from other
programs. You might prefer to just list all the buffers within one window
instead. There are many plugins dealing with buffer management on the vim wiki
and elsewhere. Here are two I found with a Google search that look at a glance
like they might work [0], [1] (haven't tried, just looked at the page briefly)

[0]: [https://github.com/ap/vim-buftabline](https://github.com/ap/vim-
buftabline)

[1]: [https://github.com/bling/vim-bufferline](https://github.com/bling/vim-
bufferline)

~~~
PuffinBlue
I've steered away from using actual tabs as Vim uses them becauses I wanted to
follow the buffer/window/tab mentality Vim follows. It's a logical setup.

I will take a look at these. I think that because I've got lightline installed
I'll have to either integrate one of these or just go for one on it's own or
something.

------
polote
The problem of these kind of articles is that it shows to people who are
unfamiliar with vim how hard is it to use it, and how many plugins you need to
make it usable.

But I think that most people who use vim everyday just started with the most
basic vim during several months and then they added one plugin, then two, then
three.

But plugins are not mandatory in vim, and you don't need to remember all the
shorcuts either,

I use vim a lot and I use my mouse for a lot of things in vim, and I don't
know how to go 15th line below at the third word of the line because I use the
mouse.

~~~
sp4rki
But vim is really not that hard to use. The initial learning curve might be
steep, but as a whole vim is in general easy to use once you 'grok' it.

Anyways I do agree with you on one thing, this articles convey the idea that
vim requires plugins and magic to be usable, which in my opinion is a
disservice. People get on the bandwagon and install 50 plugins and then
complain that vim is unusable when sshing into a server because it doesn't
have the plugins they use.

------
tbrock
I hate to be that guy but most people have moved on from Vundle and use
VimPlug now.

~~~
PuffinBlue
Thanks, hadn't heard of that yet. It certainly looks pretty
lightweight/simple. I'll take a look.

------
iLemming
Well, in every blogpost about a editor or IDE there's gotta be someone who
starts a flamewar. It's my turn I guess. I am a diehard Vimmer. I use Vi
bindings system-wide. I've been using Vim for many years. Yet one day I woke
up and I realized - Emacs is better Vim than Vim. Vimmers, if you think I'm
trolling, try Spacemacs for yourselves. I guarantee - you'd be amazed.

~~~
earenndil
I'm sorry, but that's not objective. Some people may prefer emacs, others may
prefer vim, others may prefer notepad++ or intellij. And by saying things like
this or responding them, you're just feeding the fire. Just let people use
what they want.

~~~
iLemming
I'm not trying to persuade people to stay in Spacemacs. I'm asking to try it.
It has some nice ideas that I would've definitely tried to re-implement in Vim
myself, if I would've chosen not to stay.

